
Crash Blossoms (2010) - acsillag
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/31/magazine/31FOB-onlanguage-t.html
======
kace91
Seems very related to garden path sentences
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden-
path_sentence](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garden-path_sentence))

------
ncmncm
Good crash blossoms are an art form, now, for headline writers. Multiple
interpretations win.

The linked article exhibits several excellent ones.

